
Game Dev Examines Whether Nostalgia Is a Worthwhile Game Genre - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/08/tie-dye-review.html
======
aliswe
Thanks, interesting but I didn't really get the nostalgia angle from the
article though?

------
thdc
it's more a review of a single game than the "genre" as a whole unfortunately.

i do think it is could be an interesting idea, considering all the private
servers for older versions of mmorpgs that exist out there.

